

Slaughterhouse 1.9: How I Learned to Love Contributing to Mercurial - kevingessner
http://blog.fogcreek.com/slaughterhouse-1-9-how-i-learned-to-love-contributing-to-mercurial/

======
shaggyfrog
"Finally, we discussed bringing one of Kiln’s major features—kbfiles—into
Mercurial as an official feature. kbfiles enables you to track the history of
large files (like images, libraries, and executables) in your Mercurial
repository, without keeping a copy of every version of every file on your
computer."

Looking forward to hearing more about this, and hopefully a similar feature
makes its way into Git. Poor handling of large files is one of the main
drawbacks to using DVCSs in many kinds of workflows.

~~~
gecko
We've basically got it completely working without Kiln at this point. Just
grab the latest Kiln BFiles version at
<https://developers.kilnhg.com/Repo/Kiln/Group/Unstable> , and you play around
and let us know what you think.

Note that, while the Kilnless operation is in the "Unstable" repository, the
general functionality has been shipping with Kiln for over a year now, and is
rock-solid. We're also working hard right now on getting full TortoiseHg
support, so that will hopefully land soon, too.

